
JavaScript Closures Explained - joshuacc
http://lostechies.com/derekgreer/2012/02/17/javascript-closures-explained/
======
danso
For an interactive, less technical explanation, I've found Natjan's JS Lessons
to be one of the best examples to pass around:

<http://nathansjslessons.appspot.com/lesson?id=1000>

